# Spring Grove, Highcliffe, Dorset



## sammas28 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey everyone, this is my first post!

Unfortunately at the moment I haven't found out too much about this particular site, although I know it has been abandoned for around 4-5 years. I decided to go and have a look after looking at some of the awesome pics you guys have done.

I went over there around lunchtime the other day. Unfortunately the entire main building is completely sound with all access points blocked  .

The building does have a garage however which had a gap in the door which allowed me to get the following interior pics. I know they're not great but they were just quick observations as I couldn't spend long there as I had to meet someone .

As I was just leaving I noticed that just behind the railings blocking the entrance to the site, just beyond the gate there was a suitcase,,, creepy lol... 



































Thanks for looking,
Sam


----------



## karmamarshmallow (Sep 9, 2009)

Oooh! This is just down the road from my Grandparents house... Might go and have a look when i'm next over there.

Great photos btw


----------

